# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Iemand enig idee wat dit kan zijn?

## Tralala

Sinds 3 jaar geleden heb ik flinke maag/darmproblemen.Overgehouden aan een buikgriep + 2 keer voedselvergiftiging daarna.In het begin was ik steeds misselijk en had geen eetlust en de stoelgang was alles behalve prettig.Ik was zo moe dat ik niet meer in staat was om te werken.

Ik kwam erachter dat ik "raar" reageerde op alcohol,gist en melk/lactose producten {zelfs het kleinste beetje},ook op fructose en teveel suiker.
Ik kreeg de dag erna een soort buikgriep als ik iets daarvan binnen had,waarna mijn weerstand in elkaar kelderde en ik dan weer verkouden etc. werd.

Ik ben me toen heel streng aan dat dieet gaan houden,zonder die voedingsmiddelen.Heel langzaam knapte ik op..maar ik bleef van die rare buikgriepaanvallen hebben.Ik ben onderzocht in het ziekenhuis,mijn bloedwaardes zijn goed.En met een ontlastingsonderzoek konden ze zien dat de zink/zwavelverbindingen te hoog waren.Wat kon wijzen op een ontsteking.Colonscopie gehad en ze konden niets vinden.Nog een echo gehad omdat ze niet in het laatste stukje + stukje dunne darm konden komen.Niets te zien behalve rare bolletjes wat een soort lymfen waren ofzo in de darm.

Nu ging het een half jaar lang erg goed,ik bleef wel last houden van een zeurende buikpijn,vooral op 1 bepaalde plek.Maar ik had geen "aanvallen" en begon weer wat meer energie en levenslust terug te krijgen.Tot deze week..maandagmiddag kreeg ik weer ineens zo'n aanval uit het niets.Ik voel me dan eerst heel raar {malaise} het gevoel wat je krijgt voor een buikgriep zeg maar.Dan krijg ik een hitteaanval en begin ik te shaken en trillen dan naar het toilet.Misselijk erbij..ontlasting {voor de 3e keer die dag} eruit.En daarna moest ik echt even 15 minuten stilstaan in de koelte om weer een beetje mens te worden.
Echt vreselijk,maar dinsdag,woensdag en donderdag nergens last van..normale ontlasting.En vanochtend na het ontbijt voelde ik mij weer ineens heel slecht worden..zo slecht dat ik alleen nog maar rondjes kan lopen om het dragelijk te houden.Ik heb niet zo zeer pijn..maar weer dat gevoel van algehele malaise.Weer naar het toilet geweest,daarna nog een kwartier gelopen omdat ik me zo slecht voelde en toen ebte het weer weg.S'middags moest ik nog een keer naar het toilet..zelfde verhaal.Ik blijf ook een zeurende soort pijn {gevoel dat ik een strakke band om m'n heupen heb} houden.En pijn aan de linkerzijkant van mijn buik.Geen hele erge pijn,maar het steekt/brand af en toe.

De dokters zeggen dat het alleen een spastische darm is..maar ikzelf begrijp echt niet waar die "aanvallen" vandaan komen die dus ook echt vreselijk zijn.Ik ontwikkel allemaal angsten door die aanvallen en durf zowat nergens meer naar toe erdoor.Uit angst het weer te krijgen.Ik ben het zo zat om al 3 jaar lang "geen leven" meer te hebben hierdoor. :Mad: 

Dus wie ow wie heeft enig idee wat dit kan zijn? ik sta voor alles open..ben best wel een beetje radeloos..

----------


## DISTAZO

> Sinds 3 jaar geleden heb ik flinke maag/darmproblemen.Overgehouden aan een buikgriep + 2 keer voedselvergiftiging daarna.In het begin was ik steeds misselijk en had geen eetlust en de stoelgang was alles behalve prettig.Ik was zo moe dat ik niet meer in staat was om te werken.
> 
> Ik kwam erachter dat ik "raar" reageerde op alcohol,gist en melk/lactose producten {zelfs het kleinste beetje},ook op fructose en teveel suiker.
> Ik kreeg de dag erna een soort buikgriep als ik iets daarvan binnen had,waarna mijn weerstand in elkaar kelderde en ik dan weer verkouden etc. werd.
> 
> Ik ben me toen heel streng aan dat dieet gaan houden,zonder die voedingsmiddelen.Heel langzaam knapte ik op..maar ik bleef van die rare buikgriepaanvallen hebben.Ik ben onderzocht in het ziekenhuis,mijn bloedwaardes zijn goed.En met een ontlastingsonderzoek konden ze zien dat de zink/zwavelverbindingen te hoog waren.Wat kon wijzen op een ontsteking.Colonscopie gehad en ze konden niets vinden.Nog een echo gehad omdat ze niet in het laatste stukje + stukje dunne darm konden komen.Niets te zien behalve rare bolletjes wat een soort lymfen waren ofzo in de darm.
> 
> Nu ging het een half jaar lang erg goed,ik bleef wel last houden van een zeurende buikpijn,vooral op 1 bepaalde plek.Maar ik had geen "aanvallen" en begon weer wat meer energie en levenslust terug te krijgen.Tot deze week..maandagmiddag kreeg ik weer ineens zo'n aanval uit het niets.Ik voel me dan eerst heel raar {malaise} het gevoel wat je krijgt voor een buikgriep zeg maar.Dan krijg ik een hitteaanval en begin ik te shaken en trillen dan naar het toilet.Misselijk erbij..ontlasting {voor de 3e keer die dag} eruit.En daarna moest ik echt even 15 minuten stilstaan in de koelte om weer een beetje mens te worden.
> Echt vreselijk,maar dinsdag,woensdag en donderdag nergens last van..normale ontlasting.En vanochtend na het ontbijt voelde ik mij weer ineens heel slecht worden..zo slecht dat ik alleen nog maar rondjes kan lopen om het dragelijk te houden.Ik heb niet zo zeer pijn..maar weer dat gevoel van algehele malaise.Weer naar het toilet geweest,daarna nog een kwartier gelopen omdat ik me zo slecht voelde en toen ebte het weer weg.S'middags moest ik nog een keer naar het toilet..zelfde verhaal.Ik blijf ook een zeurende soort pijn {gevoel dat ik een strakke band om m'n heupen heb} houden.En pijn aan de linkerzijkant van mijn buik.Geen hele erge pijn,maar het steekt/brand af en toe.
> ...


 Hoi Tralala,

Al eens aan ostheopathie gedacht ?

Persoonlijk ben ik er in het verleden heel goed mee geholpen geweest,
algemene balans sterk verstoort, maag en darmproblemen etc. ...

Als je interesse hebt in deze geneeswijze, kan je altijd onderstaande link eens lezen.

http://www.integraalmedischcentrum.n...ion=22&page=70

Het moge je goed gaan !


Groetjes, Distazo  :Smile:

----------


## astrid86

Ik weet niet wat het is, maar die strakke band om je heupen voelen en die pijn links heb ik ook. 
Maar bij mij kunnen ze ook niks vinden, ik moet er mee leren leven (is soms lastig maar oke).

----------


## Tralala

Thx Distazo! ostheopatie had ik al eens aan gedacht omdat er inderdaad kennelijk ergens een balans verstoord is.Astrid: ik heb nu gemerkt dat ik vooral links pijn heb en die strakke band voel als ik last heb van een verkrampte darm die de ontlasting vast houd.Ik weet nu dat ik het bijv. krijg na rood vlees eten of sterk gezoute of gezoete producten.

----------

